#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Word Formatting & General >  >  Population a Combo Box ActiveX

## ABabeNChrist

How may I populated a Combo Box ActiveX, lets say with 5 comments. Also with a different Tint for each selection. I'm new to VBA and this is what I was able to come up with. I know how to use Form Fields I'm trying to do this without having to use protection.




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## ABabeNChrist

I found that there are a couple of different ways to populate the combobox, here is one I found.



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


the colour may be a little more tricky...............

----------

